# Drums!



## rob feature

I don't know about you guys, but I really like drums. I can sit and listen to just drummers for hours on end. Even high school/college drum lines. I don't find too many albums that are just geared to drums however & thought I'd post up and see what sort of beats you folks know about. 

To kick things off - 2 of my favorites

Mickey Hart - Planet Drum
Mickey Hart - Supralingua

:drummer:


----------



## FordEscape

sub'd to follow - I like drums too though I don't think I've anything in my library dedicated to the instrument, thanks for the thread kick-off!


----------



## bbfoto

A few off of the top of my head...

...in the same vain as Mickey Hart:

*Discogs - Artists - Brent Lewis - Rhythm Hunter/Pulse/JungleMoon/Drum Sex*


Antonio Sanchez - Birdman Soundtrack

Roberto Gatto - Nino!

Arne Domnérus and Lars Erstrand - Live is Life _and_ Jazz at the Pawn Shop

Greg Bissonette - Warning Will Robinson

 
*The Sheffield Lab Drum & Track Disc - For Audio Component Testing And Evaluation - "Drum Improvisation" tracks by Ronn Tutt & Jim Keltner*

*Clifford Jordan Quartet - Live At Ethell's, on Mapleshade Records (Track: Arapaho, and others)*

*Jimmy-Cliff - Give Thankx (Track: Bongo Man)* Warning: You have to get a Hi-Res Rip from the original Vinyl LP...The CD & YouTube video tracks suck!!!

Aric Improta - Blur-Lights in the Videodrome

Lots of Latin Percussion Artists: Tito Puente, Poncho Sanchez, etc.
*LP Music - Artists Legends*

Check out YouTube video Channels & Drum Kit Demos by:

Carter McLean, Drummer's Review, Memphisdrumshop & MyCymbal.com, Drum Center of Portsmouth NH, Drumcenter CZ, SweetwaterSound (drum kit demos by Nick D'Virgilio)...

LISTEN WITH HEADPHONES OR A GOOD SYSTEM WITH A SUBWOOFER @ 720P or 1080P for the best Audio Quality.


----------



## 94VG30DE

there was just another thread like this a couple months ago: https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/393978-what-your-favorite-drum-tracks.html 

I'll add: 
Travis Barker - Give the Drummer Some

I wouldn't say the recording/production is anything to write home about, but definitely fun to listen to! Has to be cranked to 11 every time.


----------



## rob feature

Err, I even searched & didn't see that post. Thanks for keeping me honest. 

Great post bbfoto - some good stuff in there!


----------



## bbfoto

rob feature said:


> Err, I even searched & didn't see that post. Thanks for keeping me honest.
> 
> Great post bbfoto - some good stuff in there!


No worries. I would contact _Audionutz_ and order his "Drums & Percussion" series of SQ complilation discs. 

There are also some amazing drums & percussion in large orchestral works. Everything from incredibly articulate, quiet details, to huge, thunderous timpani & cymbal crashes. And very few other types of recordings capture the sound stage and the essence of a large 3-dimensional space. i.e. if your system reproduces an expansive sound stage with excellent width, depth, and room ambience, you will be rewarded.


----------



## TomT

Anything by Dennis Chambers.


----------



## William Hamilton

I love drums, especially after watching whiplash.


----------



## rob feature

I've recently discovered Thomas Lang and some of the bands he plays with. Just dang.


----------



## Nathan Murray

I like anything from slipknot, really. Their drums guy is a genius.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr

Oceans Ate Alaska

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qujpwf9-ODg


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: Drums!...errr, and Percussion. *


----------



## dsquared

Mike used to be in Dream Theater ..... check him out
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6EFFyISLe0


----------



## Lanson

Check this out:


This is my father's band, Mystify. They are an INXS tribute band, and I've had the pleasure of being part of that experience. This is v1 of the electronic drum set he had, at one of the more recent shows










This is v2, this is a setup I helped design and wire together. 



















I built an XLR "spine" to connect everything










So what's happening here is this is the drum set takes 16 channels to run (compared with like...2 to 4) and those outputs pass through Studio 192's to Steven Slate drum software running realtime through a Macbook Pro. 4 additional channels run to a backup Roland drum machine that serves as a live-change backup in case the Mac or software fails during a show, so the drum beat goes on as long as the mixer guy picks up the queue. 



There's also v3 which I need to take a pic of, which includes a swap to acoustic drums with triggers for a hybrid sound. Needless to say, this house (and the concert venues he goes to) rocks drums pretty hard.


I'll have to see if I can upload some videos in action or maybe see if I can pull a recording straight out of one of the mixing board outputs some time. It would make a great sound check file for car audio!


For those that remember the C5 Vette I got to build a while back, it was for my father as well and that's why we went so aggro on the bass and midbass. He's "kinda" into it.


----------



## bbfoto

^Nice, man!

I was going to say (especially for that first setup), I absolutely PITY the drum tech! Holy setup & breakdown! And man, that's A LOT of inputs to mix. How many channels end up going to FOH? 

I'm sure it sounds amazing, though! Love INXS, so I'm interested to hear them. A recording off of the final mixdown board would be cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitsu GTO

I've been playing drums for years and the best I've seen is this guy. https://youtu.be/bHDjGtj18X0


----------



## FattyBoomBoom

Mitsu GTO said:


> I've been playing drums for years and the best I've seen is this guy. https://youtu.be/bHDjGtj18X0


Even better than Thomas Lang?

https://youtu.be/cl0eOh09VMA

Or better than the Mad Drummer???

https://youtu.be/ItZyaOlrb7E

Kidding, he is pretty darn good!


----------



## bbfoto

Lee Pearson


----------



## BigAl205

The one and only Buddy Rich











Here's one of his students performing my favorite drum solo


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## abusiveDAD




----------



## VegasStereo

TomT said:


> Anything by Dennis Chambers.


Finally a name of my heart.


----------



## VegasStereo

rob feature said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I really like drums. I can sit and listen to just drummers for hours on end. Even high school/college drum lines. I don't find too many albums that are just geared to drums however & thought I'd post up and see what sort of beats you folks know about.
> 
> To kick things off - 2 of my favorites
> 
> Mickey Hart - Planet Drum
> Mickey Hart - Supralingua
> 
> :drummer:


Names that are indeed worth mentioning.
The best that there probably is first...

Mr. Dave Weckyl. Nothing to say here except superhuman. Simply the best that there is. He has it all! His ability to play syncopated rythms is unsurpassed.
Obviously anything Buddy Rich. Again superhuman.

Second to this would be Vinnie Colaiuta. Listen to Frank Zappas Joes Garage. Enough said.

Third would be Steve Gadd. Elegant tasteful playing.

There are so many great players ie... ( Marvin Smitty Smith, Steve Smith, Carlos Vega, Terry Bozio, Simon Philips etc...), but the ones I mentioned at the start should be at the top of any percussionists list.


----------



## VegasStereo

Lanson said:


> Check this out:
> 
> 
> This is my father's band, Mystify. They are an INXS tribute band, and I've had the pleasure of being part of that experience. This is v1 of the electronic drum set he had, at one of the more recent shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is v2, this is a setup I helped design and wire together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built an XLR "spine" to connect everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's happening here is this is the drum set takes 16 channels to run (compared with like...2 to 4) and those outputs pass through Studio 192's to Steven Slate drum software running realtime through a Macbook Pro. 4 additional channels run to a backup Roland drum machine that serves as a live-change backup in case the Mac or software fails during a show, so the drum beat goes on as long as the mixer guy picks up the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> There's also v3 which I need to take a pic of, which includes a swap to acoustic drums with triggers for a hybrid sound. Needless to say, this house (and the concert venues he goes to) rocks drums pretty hard.
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can upload some videos in action or maybe see if I can pull a recording straight out of one of the mixing board outputs some time. It would make a great sound check file for car audio!
> 
> 
> For those that remember the C5 Vette I got to build a while back, it was for my father as well and that's why we went so aggro on the bass and midbass. He's "kinda" into it.


Beautiful E drums dude.?


----------



## bbfoto

Longish track, but I enjoyed the groove and time signature of this one, especially starting around 4:00 in...


----------



## VegasStereo

bbfoto said:


> Longish track, but I enjoyed the groove and time signature of this one, especially starting around 4:00 in...


Dead link


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto said:


> Longish track, but I enjoyed the groove and time signature of this one, especially starting around 4:00 in...





VegasStereo said:


> Dead link




Works on all of my mobile devices and MacBook. Try again.

Direct Link... Anika Nilles / Nevell - "Malay" Live


----------



## VegasStereo

bbfoto said:


> Works on all of my mobile devices and MacBook. Try again.
> 
> Direct Link... Anika Nilles / Nevell - "Malay" Live


There we go. ?


----------



## VegasStereo

bbfoto said:


> Works on all of my mobile devices and MacBook. Try again.
> 
> Direct Link... Anika Nilles / Nevell - "Malay" Live


Reminds me very much of The Jeff Beck Group.?


----------



## VegasStereo

In some areas especially it feels like 4 playing against 6/8. 
Shes good.


----------



## bbfoto

Can't remember if I already posted this, but it's great on a good system with good midbass and subwoofer...
Stanton Moore performing "Pie-Eyed Manc" on the Drumeo channel from his band Galactic's "Groove Alchemy" album. Skip forward a tick to 0:14 to bypass the intro...


----------



## FattyBoomBoom

If your drummer can’t play this, he is no bueno.. jk, not many can


----------



## tshephard

I was thinking of these posts as I drove - Phil Collins, Serious Hits Live - a drum show.


----------



## NoTraction

Check out Charly Antolini.
Very good jazz drummer


----------



## miserlycoffin

I play drums to silence the voices in my head, lol


----------



## bbfoto

While the SQ on this isn't the greatest, and the first song in this performance is one of my all time favorites, the second song in this video really shows Vinnie's versatility and mastery of the drums. Amazing performance by all at the 2007 Crossroads Guitar Festival...


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr

This video is the actual live recording of what you're hearing. No triggers, snap-to-grid, ....1 take.


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr




----------



## bbfoto

maybebigfootisblurr said:


>


^Barely 3 minutes. Unfortunately, (IMPO) not even close to the speed, Dynamics, Endurance, timing, composition, artistry, and musicality of *Aric Improta*.

Posted the following before...a long performance...but if you're a drummer, worth a listen all the way through...

(available to download in 24-bit/48kHz on his BandCamp page)


----------



## Ccsjoe

Great post. I believe Carter Beuford deserves mention. I've always enjoyed his playing.


----------



## miserlycoffin

Never forget about this guy.


----------



## clange2485

This guy is ridiculous and there’s plenty more on his channel.


----------



## clange2485

The Legend!


----------



## clange2485




----------



## steelwindmachine

nearly any music season of the Cadets, Blue Devils, Madison Scouts, Phantom Regiment, Santa Clara Vanguard, Crusaders...to name a few DCI drum corps


----------



## MF Toker

A couple drum oriented tracks that are fun to blast.





Guy in this is pretty damn good in my niave opinion.





Drum machine but still a really fun track


----------



## Sirikenewtron

Poem of Chinese Drum by Hok-man Yim


Listen to Poem of Chinese Drum by Hok-man Yim on Apple Music. 2000. Duration: 10:05




music.apple.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

The drum showdown of Dave Weckl, Steve Gadd and Vinnie Colaiuta is to this day one of the greatest examples of talent and inspiration in the entire history of drumming.


----------



## Ssopus

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> The drum showdown of Dave Weckl, Steve Gadd and Vinnie Colaiuta is to this day one of the greatest examples of talent and inspiration in the entire history of drumming.


I’ve never seen this. Love tradition style drummers. Very cool! Thanks for posting it


----------



## Ssopus

If not interested in listening to the song fast forward to the solo...Bruford is in my top 5. This is merely a small sample of his talent. As an added plus Rick is amazing on keyboards. ABWH


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder

Thomas Lang and Tony Royster Jr. duet. They are some serious next level stuff when it comes to drumming.


----------



## kknowles

This dude.


----------



## Eardrum Destroyer

Patrick Metzger is hands down one of the cleanest drummers...and his Vic Firth spotlight is recorded incredibly well.


----------



## Txsaxkat

Anything Elvin Jones for me.


----------



## SWAGDADDY

This dude's on my "Drum God Mt. Rushmore" for sure!





Watch the 1st min and 45 seconds of that clip and try to tell me Danny's not one of the absolute best to ever do it...I'll wait. The change up at 1:40 gets me out of my seat nearly every time I see this clip. Smacking my friends in the shoulder, saying **** like, "BRUH!? Whaaaaaaat!?"

This entire clip is fuggin bonkers honestly. poly-rhythms that sum into triads...uhh brain melting
I dunno, maybe it's just me


----------



## Lou Frasier2

I prefer the bass ,back in the 80s I was in a pun k band called useless youth and couldn't get enough of playing the thing


----------



## ShawnP

Tom petty- you got lucky
Dave Matthew’s band-ants marching
Fleetwood Mac-go your own way
Phil Collins- I don’t care anymore 
Metallica-and justice for all (all songs)


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I'll match these drums up with anyone else posted here....


----------



## mumbles

A little more Portnoy, just for laughs


----------



## mumbles

I've seen Genesis several times, and always enjoy when Phil and Chester play together...


----------



## mumbles

I know we've all heard this and probably seen it as well, but at 2:30 when they shove the camera right in the drum set... c'mon man, it's a Rush!!!


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## 03blueSI

Two of my favorites, well 3 really, we’re all in the same band at different times.

Sean Reinert






richard christy






Gene hoglan


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## Esscueonly




----------



## bbfoto




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Hungarian Prog-Rock Drums (2 guys):


----------



## brandom79




----------



## brandom79




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Watch this drummer:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Watch this drummer, he is moving super fast....


----------



## saltyone

MythosDreamLab said:


> Watch this drummer, he is moving super fast....


Thanks for sending me on a New Order trip. As I’m sure you’re aware, Joy Division became New Order. I haven’t listened to their music in a while. Very nice! 😁


----------

